# Green algea on glass



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

How can i stop this from growing? The light is on 7 hrs a day,so it's not like i'm leaving it on for too long.
Can i add that phosphate remover pad?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

chinese algae eaters-----cheap


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

buzzz said:


> chinese algae eaters-----cheap


My rhom will kill it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

All you can do is keep the water clean and get a good, abrasive glass-cleaning sponge that they sell in the pet stores.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Is your tank in direct sunlight? Or, is it near a window? That could be part of the reason? Did you recently clean something in your tank that u normally wouldn't? Ex. replace to many filter pad's at once,cleaned the intake tube (inside of it)? Thing's like this,was the cause for my bloom (year's ago).
I would scrub off the algae and keep the light off till it went away. Algae thrive on sunlight and tanklight.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I use nerite snails to clean the algae off my glass. They do a damn good job and I'm glad I got them. My rhom completely ignores them, and they won't breed in freshwater (they might lay eggs, but they won't hatch), however if you are treating your fish with salt, you might get eggs to hatch. It worked for me accidentally.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

would a local fish store have nerite snails? I have never heard of them before.....what do they look like?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Gerrad said:


> Is your tank in direct sunlight? Or, is it near a window? That could be part of the reason? Did you recently clean something in your tank that u normally wouldn't? Ex. replace to many filter pad's at once,cleaned the intake tube (inside of it)? Thing's like this,was the cause for my bloom (year's ago).
> I would scrub off the algae and keep the light off till it went away. Algae thrive on sunlight and tanklight.


At first i had the light on for about 10hrs and now i reduced it to 8hrs.It's next to a window but,the blinds are always closed. Will those phosphate remover pads work?


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

Nerite Snails look like this: http://images.google.com/images?q=nerite%2...l=en&tab=wi

My LFS has them, I can't speak for yours.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

get yourself a good glass magnet cleaner. they work well. once a day use that on the glass it will be spotless. doesnt take much effort 
chinese alage eaters are good too.

i wouldnt totally rule out the window being the main problem. the sunlight beams can still get through blinds depending on material and thickness. even a little sunligh will still allow the algae to bloom


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Phosphate removers only work if you have a phosphate issue. I doubt it's a phosphate issue because your water will be green also. Just get a scrubber with a long handle from the pet shop and add that to your weekly schedule of water changes. Doesnt really take long to go through a tank. You can do it while the water is draining. The other choice is to shut the light off completely.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

My cheapo ass uses a "vanilla mastercard gift card" (those gift credit cards) And damn, 2 minutes of my time and my 48 gallon looks spotless, comes off like a charm lol


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Do you have live plants? If not, i would just cut the light right down as im sure they will still get some indirect light.. I also agree with the credid/ gift card idea. I use a girt card, and it works probably better then any scraper, and its plastic so its not going to scratch the glass


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I have no live plants yet.Looking at getting some amazon swords . I cleaned the glass this morning with a sponge. I reduced the lighting from 9-10 hrs to 7. I also have aluminum on the canopy covering most of the light.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

1rhom said:


> I have no live plants yet.Looking at getting some amazon swords . I cleaned the glass this morning with a sponge. I reduced the lighting from 9-10 hrs to 7. I also have aluminum on the canopy covering most of the light.


You didn't use one of those sink scrubbers with 2 different sides in color that contain surfactants on one of the sides ?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I have no live plants yet.Looking at getting some amazon swords . I cleaned the glass this morning with a sponge. I reduced the lighting from 9-10 hrs to 7. I also have aluminum on the canopy covering most of the light.


You didn't use one of those sink scrubbers with 2 different sides in color that contain surfactants on one of the sides ?
[/quote]
No,i used a sponge i bought from my lfs.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

try using window tint , the kind used for cars and trucks.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

MAG FLOAT.

When you walk by the tank just give it a rub.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

The easiest way is to just clean the glass/powerheads/filter tubes/etc once a week. Mag Floats work great for glass, and for everything else a medium sized toilet brush works great. Probably goes without saying but don't use the brush you use to clean your toilet.


----------

